# A dilemma



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

First of all, it has been over 5 years since I've logged on here. So let's just cut to the chase and hear me out. In the past, I have a desire to one day own a salt water aquarium. Since then I come to realize then I was not ready financially to start one up. Fast forward 5 years and my son now 9 years old is now busting my chops to have one.

I've tried to explain to him that salt water keeping is very expensive and more involved (biology-wise) and more complicated for a young child as himself.

So I reluctantly agreed to let him start with a freshwater tank just to prove to me that he is responsible to care for a fish tank.

Already he's jumping the gun with hopes of starting a saltwater tank next year or so.

See the dilemma? 

Anyways, he insists on having a 50 gallon tank and fishes of his choice. They are:

A pair of clownfish (Ocellaris and B&W Ocelleris Clowns - tank-bred of course)
Blue Tang
Yellow Tang
Racoon butterflyfish
Wrasse (reef-safe)
Flame Angel

I explained to him a tang needs to be in a tank at least 150 gallons for they need lots of room to swim.

My choices/suggestion:
I want to keep a minimum of no more than 8 fish in a tank. ** = definite must have

**A pair of tank bred Ocelleris Clowns (regular and B&W clowns)
**Flame or Coral Beauty (I prefer the Coral Beauty)
Mertensii Butterflyfish (not quite sure if I even want this fish if I'm going to have polyps corals and shrimp)
Six Line Wrasse 
Royal Gramma
Citrinis Clown Goby or 3 Yellowtail Damselfish 

Blue Coral Banded Shrimp
Reef Cleaner pack
Live Rock/live sand

In all honesty - I'd rather wait until he's much older (12 or 13) before I even spend my hard earn dollars on a salt tank. In the meantime the only thing I can do is buy the necessary hardware for tank (lights, skimmer, heater, refugium(?), etc...) little by little in the coming weeks/year. 

Please no rude responses because my son will read this so I can show him what is really involved in salt water keeping. Thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First thing first- get some books. GOOD books. They'll tell you the stuff we forget.
Next, go big or go home. Bigger tanks are definitely better for beginners. 55 gallons is fine, 75 is better.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Next, plan ahead and buy the equipment as you can afford it, but have it all before you start assembly!!! Halfway = failure.
Butterflies eat coral, yes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for the short posts. There's a glitch that keeps me from making longer ones unless I use another computer. Coral Banded Shrimps are cool, but MEAN and don't play well with other crustaceans. Or each other.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You MUST learn & USE the techniques of proper preventive quarantine. Every fish in the petshop IS ABSOLUTELY crawling with nasties that you do NOT want in your tank. Lack of quarantine is the #1 cause of epic failure.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The #2 cause of epic failure is forgetting that the guy at the petshop is only trying to sell you something. Do your own research before every purchase, or you could regret it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The New Marine Aquarium-- by Mike Paletta
The Conscientious Marine Aquarist-- by Robert Fenner
Invertebrates-- by Anthony Calfo
These are the books you want for the best results.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two of those books aren't very cheap, but you definitely get what you pay for. In fact, that rule applies to all things saltwater. Competition is fierce, and Cheap is bad. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you for your response. And yes I do agree 200% in read, read, and read all I can to learn about salt water keeping. I have forgotten some things but I definitely will buy the books.

I'm glad the idea of butterflyfish with corals is cleared up. That's one off the list. LOL! I have in fact have a simple 10 gal. tank I had rec'd when I first started thinking of starting a salt aquarium to use as a simple quarantine tank. Just have to buy the filter and whatnot for it.

As far as getting everything I need for starting a salt tank, my intention is to get everything. There's no way I'm not going half-a**ed unprepared. LOL!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For a yellow tang and a blue tang, you could probably get away with a 120 gallon, especially if the blue tang was added first. I'm with TOS 100%: read a lot before you buy a thing. Also, if you're on a budget, don't be afraid to buy used! Lighting, for example, is one of, if not the, most expensive aspects of reef keeping. If you look around, it's not unusual to find a light fixture for a 4' tank (like a 120) being sold for $150.

Good luck, and keep us posted on any progress; I'd love to hear!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I did do tons of reading on salt water keeping back then and it's been a long time since I remeber what I knew. I find nothing wrong with going back to refresh my memory. LOL! Besides, I love reading anyways. LOL!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

First welcome back to the forum. It's always nice to see more people around here.

2nd old salt what kind of glitch do you have that makes it do that? Just a crap computer or a viruses? I'm only asking because my "downloading" laptop runs like crap over 300 movies on there and more music then I care to know about. But it doesn't let me send messages. I can type them but not send them.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> The New Marine Aquarium-- by Mike Paletta
> The Conscientious Marine Aquarist-- by Robert Fenner
> Invertebrates-- by Anthony Calfo
> These are the books you want for the best results.


Wow! Thanks TOS! I remember reading the first two books you mentioned. In fact, for the life of me I could have sworn I bought The New Marine Aquarium but I can't find it. I'll have to look if I still have it hiding in my desk at work. If not, B&N got them for $12 in paperback.

The Concientious Marine Aquarist I can def get in paperback at B&N for $5. Yay! 

Invertebrates by Anthony Calfo I can't find on B&N site. I'm sure there are others just as good.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good news! After digging around for 2 days looking for Marine Keeping books, I found them! I did in fact buy The New Marine Aquarium by Paletta. (YES!! *fist pump* LOL!) I also found Saltwater Aquarium Models by John Tullock. I did happen to find two other books as well - Reef Fishes, Volume 1 (I forget the author) and a Marine fish guide. 

I am so psyched to start reading them again! hehehehe!!!

I am def going to buy The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Fenner very soon. Can't beat the price too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Calfo's Invertebrates is definitely worth tracking down, being one of the absolute best books on the subject of reef tanks.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll definitely get that book.


----------

